# Nationwide Policy Rideshare Supplement Cost ???



## WT WOLF (Aug 6, 2015)

Anyone know the cost per month for rideshare ins with Nationwide Ins ???


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I doubt you will find one universal price. Pretty sure all the variables that go into pricing your regular policy will also apply to pricing the rideshare endorsement.


----------

